

django-yarr – open source self-hosted Django RSS Reader - radiac
https://github.com/radiac/django-yarr

======
reidrac
Also:

\- [https://bitbucket.org/tghw/django-
feedreader](https://bitbucket.org/tghw/django-feedreader)

\- [https://github.com/ahernp/django-
feedreader](https://github.com/ahernp/django-feedreader)

Now I need some time to test them all and pick one as my private self-hosted
feed reader.

~~~
radiac
Author of django-yarr here; I'd also found the feedreader on bitbucket, as
well as [http://code.google.com/p/django-
reader/](http://code.google.com/p/django-reader/) \- I wanted to go in a
slightly different direction, and neither of them had had much activity
recently.

I'd be interested to hear if you have any feedback for yarr - I'll be working
on it this week to try to add in the main missing features (managing feeds,
timezone stuff etc), and if people think it's missing an important feature
I'll do my best to add it.

~~~
reidrac
If I try django-yarr I'll give you feedback (GitHub issues). I didn't feel
like starting one of these myself, but I can use/contribute to an existing
project.

Thanks for sharing!

------
jra101
Do the keyboard controls not work in the example or are they not the same as
Google Reader? Was trying to use j/k to switch between articles.

I quite like your design by the way. No wasted space showing a list of
subscriptions, no social crap, and ~99% of the page dedicated to showing the
actual content of your subscriptions instead of flashy UI.

~~~
radiac
I had only implemented n/p so far because that's all I used, but I've added
j/k now. I'm aiming to match Google Reader's core functionality (except the
social side), so I've made a note of its keyboard shortcuts, and will add more
over time or as they're requested.

Thanks for your comments regarding the design! I'm going to try to keep it as
minimal as possible mostly because that's how I like it, but also so that it
can be drop into existing site designs without too much hassle.

~~~
jra101
The j/k shortcuts work great now, thanks!

Only other comment I have regarding styling is there doesn't seem to be any
highlighting of read vs unread items like Google Reader which shows the title
of unread items in blue and read titles in black.

------
bdash
Also the name of JavaScriptCore's regular expression implementation, as Yet
Another Regexp Runtime:
[http://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/Source/JavaScriptCore/y...](http://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/Source/JavaScriptCore/yarr)

~~~
radiac
Thanks for pointing that out - I'd noticed a few clashes after I'd started
developing it, so its full name is django-yarr; I've changed the title to
avoid any confusion.

------
gchucky
Newsblur is also written in Django -
[https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur](https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur)

